# outsourcing embroidery, mark up?



## cjcon (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a screen printing business and want to offer embroidery to our customers as well. We have to give a bid on 500 to 1000 shirts with left chest print. (pretty simple design) The person that does our embroidery will charge $6 per item for 500 pcs and $5 an item for 1000. Is this a fair price? Also, what do I mark up to make a decent and resonable profit? half are t shirts and half are hoodies. I have not delt with embroidery so I dont know anything about this. please help.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

In those quantities I'd look for more competitive pricing. What is the stitch count, and how many colors?


----------



## 1stoptees (Jul 24, 2009)

We do contract embroidery and that seems a little high. Depends on stitch count. If it is around 8000 stitches our cost would $3.50 ea. for 100 pieces. We are in NW Ohio. Call us if we can help. 419-794-2114
Mary Ellen
J-M Designs LLC


----------



## cjcon (Mar 23, 2010)

not sure on the stich count. dont know much about this. lol. It is 3 color very simple design. I just dont know the pricing on embroidery but dont seem like i am gonna have any room to move to make a profit of any kind without losing the bid. I get my sweatshirts for about $10 each. If she charges me $5, I dont know if more than $15 for 500 shirts is too much. Same with t's, 2.00 for the ****s, $5 for emb. total of $7 each for 500 t's, with out any mark up on my part. I am just scratching my head. LOL


----------



## cjcon (Mar 23, 2010)

haha... looks as if i misspelled SHIRTS. oops.


----------



## 1stoptees (Jul 24, 2009)

Send me the design and I'll see if I can do better on the quote. Where are you located? Email me at [email protected]. Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks
Mary Ellen
J-M Designs LLC


----------



## cjcon (Mar 23, 2010)

if someone were to come directly to you and want say, 250 hoodies and 250 t shirts what what would you charge for final finished products?


----------



## 1stoptees (Jul 24, 2009)

Again, it depends on the stitch count as that determines the amount of time required to embroider the garment. But if it was under 8,000 stitches( pretty common for left chest) our cost t0 you would be 2.90 ea. For the end customer I would probably charge around $4.00-4.50 per garment. Hope this helps.
Mary Ellen
J-M Designs LLC
4a9-794-2114


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

cjcon said:


> if someone were to come directly to you and want say, 250 hoodies and 250 t shirts what what would you charge for final finished products?


CJ, The price...since the embroidery part is essentially based on time..depends on stitch count, trims, color changes and hooping concerns etc.Understand that the price you recieve(d) could be a single header slugging it out one by one, where a guy with 24-48 heads could price you at .33 to .46 per thousand stitches. Anyone that gives you a price is attempting to make X per hour whether on a one head or two 24-head machines(or somewhere in between)... based on how many garments that they can finnish per hour. In a nutshell, for you to get a down and dirty price, someone needs to see the design and know how big you want it.

Ian


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

The rate limit in a shop is not the number of heads, but the number of pieces hooped per hour, per person, plus stitch count and the stuff that slows a design to a crawl. God, I remember doing a L.C. that had over 30 pieces of individual confetti (trims) and this from a client bringing in over 10,000 pieces from out of state per month. Also now that the manufacturers are starting to compete with the decorators, the fact that they can replace spoilage at pennies on the dollar makes a huge difference in pricing.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

Try Atlas Embroidery Contract Embroidery, Custom Screen Printing, Embroidered T-shirts and Hats
Establish an account and their contract pricing is under $2.00 for 6999 stitches or less. Over 7k stitches add about .17 per 1k stitches.


----------

